# Amarillo Hops



## jimmyjack (24/8/05)

where can i get amarillo without buying in bulk? is it available in bris at a lhbs or do i have to get in bulk from goliath?


----------



## Hoops (24/8/05)

1. Don't even waste your time asking at Brewcraft stores.

2. I would put money on this, but if you asked in most Brisbane HB stores 
"do you have any Amarillo"
they wouldn't even know what you were talking about :blink: 

I would try Lindsay at "Quality Home Brew" in slacks creek

Hoops


----------



## GMK (24/8/05)

How much Amarillo do you want - i can spare some....


----------



## jimmyjack (24/8/05)

yea, i dont know what it is with lhbs in brissy but you have to go to several different ones to scrounge up a recipe. I wish there was a one stop shop for my hb needs. Lindsay at Quality is pretty good and so is Mike at Beenleigh!! The one at Manly used to be great when Lincoln had it (only place you get hop flowers) but alas no more. :unsure:


----------



## jimmyjack (24/8/05)

GMK, I am only after 20 g. for finishing a Pale. I have heard so much about it wanted to see how it would finish and APA. If its all too hard it prob not woth the bother. maybe i should just settle for cascade yet again. :angry:


----------



## deadly (24/8/05)

> 1. Don't even waste your time asking at Brewcraft stores.
> 
> 2. I would put money on this, but if you asked in most Brisbane HB stores
> "do you have any Amarillo"
> they wouldn't even know what you were talking about


Not just Brisbane,I went to my local (only as an emergency run)and the lady who served me had never heard of it and she had been working there 15 years (her exact works)so she looked it up in a book she had behind the counter and still couldnt find it.So I sent them an email with a link


----------



## GMK (24/8/05)

when do you want it by...

i could send you 100gms


----------



## jimmyjack (24/8/05)

No rush i am going to put it down in two or three weeks


----------



## GMK (24/8/05)

so - if you want some - pm me your address.

GMKenterprises to the rescue once again.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/8/05)

Hey GMK! 

While you're at it, my address is as follows..... 

 :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (25/8/05)

I was at Quality Home Brew the other day and they didn't have any Amarillo. I was in there looking for some chinook and Lindsay said they can get some in, so no double he can order in anything you are after.

If you do find a HBS in Brisbane with these hops could you send me their details. Otherwise I might just have to put a order in to Goliath and buy a kilo of stuff


----------



## jimmyjack (25/8/05)

Jye said:


> I was at Quality Home Brew the other day and they didn't have any Amarillo. I was in there looking for some chinook and Lindsay said they can get some in, so no double he can order in anything you are after.
> 
> If you do find a HBS in Brisbane with these hops could you send me their details. Otherwise I might just have to put a order in to Goliath and buy a kilo of stuff
> [post="73710"][/post]​




Jye, When GMK sends me the 100 g I will PM and give you some. If we like it we can split a big shipment from Goliath. Howd that a be


----------



## Jye (25/8/05)

Thats alright, you can use it all. I wont need any for a few months yet, just thought I would keep an eye open for a local supplier.

Cheers anyway :beer: 
Jye


----------



## GMK (25/8/05)

Your hops should be posted by lovely wife on the morrow....


----------

